# Difference?



## ma04hew (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi everyone, I was looking at getting a new wedge. But have come up against a few barriers. Firstly, what is the difference between a 60 degree wedge and a 49? Does one hit further? Which one? Would it be OK to have both in the bag?

Also, I have heard 'Oil Can' being used. What is this? And what is the difference in a steel and graphite shaft?

Thanks, Matt.:thumbsup:


----------



## BrianMcG (Apr 7, 2007)

The difference between the 60 degree and the 49 degree is 11. LOL.

Seriously, a 60 degree wedge or lob wedge has a lot of loft that is good for flop shots or shorter shots into the green. I rarely see anyone use a 60 degree further than 50 or 60 yds from a green.

Here is a good explanation of wedges and what the lofts are:

"Wedges can be divided into four main types

Pitching Wedges (PW)

The first and most common wedge is the Pitching Wedge. Usually has a loft of 47-50 degrees; it is used primarily for fuller shots into greens and some longer chip shots. Most sets today, tend towards a stronger Pitching Wedge (i.e. lower lofted Wedge) to create a need for a Gap Wedge. 

Gap Wedges (GW)

As the name suggests these wedges fill the ‘Gap’ between the Pitching Wedge and the Sand Wedge. Using varying between 51 and 55 degrees they can be used similarly to a Pitching Wedge but offer slightly more opportunities and variation from the fairway and around the green. 

Sand Wedges (SW)

Usually in the range of 56 degrees, a Sand Wedge is primarily used for getting out of greenside bunkers. It is adapted to this by the design of its sole (See below). Also offers more variation in approach shots.

Lob Wedges (LW)

Gradually becoming a more and more popular option in golfer’s bags is the Lob Wedge. As its name suggests it has a large loft, commonly around 60 degrees to offer height in pitch and chip shots. Often used more as a short game club than a approach club it can assist shots from deep rough and sand more than other wedges with less loft."

You can find more good stuff about wedges here: Wedges buying guide,golf wedge reviews,compare wedges prices at Golfalot

"Oil Can" is the type of finish that some companies put on their clubs. It is purely a cosmetic thing. Generally the "oil can" look will dissapear after a few months anyway. It just looks cool. I have had oil can wedges and putters and like the look of them. After they "age" they have a nice rusty look that supposedly gives you more spin, but I have never seen proof of that.

Oil Can Titleist Vokey Wedge:









Graphite shafts are generally lighter which can allow you to use a longer shafter to achiever greater distance. That is why almost all Drivers will come with a graphite shaft. Whereas, most irons today still have steel shafts because, 1. They are cheaper, and 2. There is really no benefit of having extra length in your irons, especially your wedges. You are trying to hit your irons a specific distance, not as far as you can as with a driver.

Use graphite you your woods, steel in your irons. Get the oil can if you like the looks of them.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

That pretty much says it all..good job! I have found that the Oil Cans feel a little different, but that's about it..I like my Black Fog Feel better:


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

One other comment on 60° wedges. They can be very difficult for a beginner to use. I find that most players who carry them tend to misuse them. Some try to use the 60° wedge as a do everything club, which is definitely is not. It is really designed for one thing and that is to lob the ball over trouble and land it softly on the green. It is not a good choice as a general chipping club, although I see players trying to use it that way all the time. :thumbsdown: 

The other thing you need to know about the 60° wedge... if you don't practice with, and practice a lot, it will end up costing you more strokes than it ever saves. It is NOT a beginner's club. The more lofted a club, the easier it is to mishit. And mishits are punished severely, because you are swinging proportionally harder than you would with a lower lofted club. Hitting it thin will usually send the ball well over the green, and hitting it fat will leave the ball only halfway to the target. Using a 50° wedge with all else being the same, your end result for a mishit will only be about half as bad, and the likelihood of a mishit is also reduced because a 50° gap wedge is simply easier to hit than a 60° lob wedge. :thumbsup: 

I don't carry a 60° wedge. I did have one in the bag for several years, but I just didn't use it enough to warrant keeping it there. Because I didn't need to use it much, I also got lazy about practicing with it, and then it just became a liability rather than an asset. Now I have a 45° pitching wedge, a 50° gap wedge, and a 56° sand wedge, and I find that they are plenty to deal with 99% of the shots I have to play, and the other 1% (or less) where I might actually have a need for a 60°, I just use my imagination to find a compromise solution. I can tell you that on average, I score better without a 60° than I ever did with it. :dunno:


----------



## Doby45 (Mar 7, 2007)

Fourputt said:


> One other comment on 60° wedges. They can be very difficult for a beginner to use. I find that most players who carry them tend to misuse them. Some try to use the 60° wedge as a do everything club, which is definitely is not. It is really designed for one thing and that is to lob the ball over trouble and land it softly on the green. It is not a good choice as a general chipping club, although I see players trying to use it that way all the time. :thumbsdown:
> 
> The other thing you need to know about the 60° wedge... if you don't practice with, and practice a lot, it will end up costing you more strokes than it ever saves. It is NOT a beginner's club. The more lofted a club, the easier it is to mishit. And mishits are punished severely, because you are swinging proportionally harder than you would with a lower lofted club. Hitting it thin will usually send the ball well over the green, and hitting it fat will leave the ball only halfway to the target. Using a 50° wedge with all else being the same, your end result for a mishit will only be about half as bad, and the likelihood of a mishit is also reduced because a 50° gap wedge is simply easier to hit than a 60° lob wedge. :thumbsup:
> 
> I don't carry a 60° wedge. I did have one in the bag for several years, but I just didn't use it enough to warrant keeping it there. Because I didn't need to use it much, I also got lazy about practicing with it, and then it just became a liability rather than an asset. Now I have a 45° pitching wedge, a 50° gap wedge, and a 56° sand wedge, and I find that they are plenty to deal with 99% of the shots I have to play, and the other 1% (or less) where I might actually have a need for a 60°, I just use my imagination to find a compromise solution. I can tell you that on average, I score better without a 60° than I ever did with it. :dunno:


LOL, I have NEVER seen someone more opposed to a specific club in my life. Not just this post but many others. As with ANY club in your bag use it for what it is intended and practice with it. The exact same argument that you have stated about the lob wedge can be said for the driver. More people would be better off not even buying a driver and using either a 3 wood or an iron or hybrid off the tee. Move past your hatred of the lob wedge.. :laugh:


----------



## BrianMcG (Apr 7, 2007)

I think four-putt is a LOBIST. Shame, shame...lol.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Doby45 said:


> LOL, I have NEVER seen someone more opposed to a specific club in my life. Not just this post but many others. As with ANY club in your bag use it for what it is intended and practice with it. The exact same argument that you have stated about the lob wedge can be said for the driver. More people would be better off not even buying a driver and using either a 3 wood or an iron or hybrid off the tee. Move past your hatred of the lob wedge.. :laugh:


I'm offering advice to someone who is obviously relatively new to the game. As such, he has no need of a 60° wedge until he learns what the more user friendly wedges are for. If you like the 60°, use it.... have a blast. But don't come down on me for offering a suggestion that is just common sense. I didn't order him not to use one, I just suggested that there were other clubs that he should learn to use first. Then he can make an INFORMED decision for himself, which is what I did when I took the LW out of my bag.

And FYI, I don't "hate" any club. They all have their uses and all have their shortcomings. I think that higher lofted lob wedges are simply too specialized to be of much use to a majority of amateur golfers. Most of the guys I know who have actually analyzed their results with them have found that to be true. I play with a lot of very good, very experienced players who would no longer consider carrying a 60° wedge. With my 56° Infiniti I can play almost any shot that you can play with a 60° (including a pretty good flop when needed), but I can also do things with it that you can't do with your 60. And it leaves me room in the bag for something else that I CAN use to real advantage. 

BTW, I don't notice you offering any advice to Matt, pro or con... :dunno:


----------



## BrianMcG (Apr 7, 2007)

Don't take it personally, I think Doby was just busting your chops a bit. Its all in fun.


----------



## Doby45 (Mar 7, 2007)

I was busting chops to a degree. But let me go ahead and address some of the areas you mentioned. I did not offer any advice because Brian appeared to handle it very well. There is no need to have 14 people echo the exact same thought in a thread. My point with you was simply your absolutely obvious dislike for a lob wedge. If you were truly trying to assist Mat with some sage advice I would have left it with "practice, practice, practice" regardless of the club. Not the doom and gloom use of a lob wedge. That is all, as you were.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

the 60 is tricky to master..but I disagree that's it's a one purpose club..with some creativity you'd be surprised what you can do with one. I do agree that it isn't necessary to own one..and I'll admit that mine does sometimes go a round or two without use..but when I need it..I am glad I brought it!


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

like 300 said the 60 is definitely not singular in purpose. in essence it's a sand wedge with a bit more loft and can be used as such. I use it for short sand shots or soft spinners from the rough as well as lobs. its also just fine for normal shots i use it between 85-100yd and inside 60yd when i need a bit more spin. its a great club when you learn how to use it properly and with confidence. it's strange how bad a rap it has received on this forum when it is so similar to a sand wedge which everyone carries and no one critisizes.


----------



## BrianMcG (Apr 7, 2007)

I use my lob wedge out of sand more than my sand wedge. Go figure.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Having creative shots, is one of the most valuable tools in any golfers arsenal..I practice of the wall shots all the time. I found myself stuck in a wierd situation one time, where my knowledge of seemingly useless shots paid off. I hit my second shot form the fairway, and it landed it a bit short, about 8 yards, and to the right. My ball landed 2 inches from this rock that was not a moveable obstruction. The rock was about 5 inches tall, and about 9 inches long. I had two choices: either hit my wedge, and risk seriously damaging my wedge, or screwing the shot, or I could play my putter jump shot.(inspired by pool of course.) I chose the jump shot. Why? Well, because I had been practicing that for a while..and I really wanted to use it, and since I only had 2 inches before I hit the rock, I couldn't hit a real flush shot with a wedge. With the jump shot, I was hitting way down on the ball, and I wouldn't even touch the ground, so I elected to use that. I popped it up, over the rock, and it hit the fringe, and rolled to within about 8 feet of the pin. No way I could have pulled that off with a wedge..

Creativity like that may seem useless, but you never know..
yes, I know that has nothing to do 60* wedges..just thought tI'd share.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

> After they "age" they have a nice rusty look that supposedly gives you more spin, but I have never seen proof of that.


It's true.


----------

